# Devin Harris' peak?



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

It's still very early in his career, but from what you've seen thus far, what do you guys think his peak will be? I can see him as a 17-20 PPG scorer with 6-7 assists in his peak, with multiple All-Star apperances. I thought from day one Dallas ripped Washington off with this trade, getting a top 5 pick for a player that Dallas never really needed anyway. 



Anyways, what are your expectations/predictions for this guy in the future? I loved this guy in college and has impressed me in the NBA thus far, and I think he's a star in the making.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*I know I am biased, but your projection for him is dead on. I see him as a 16 pts, 7 assist per game player in his peak. He will be an all-star caliber point guard during his prime.*


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

does anybody think he has a slim chance for DPOY at some point?

first post hope i can help mavs board grow


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

It is interesting that this is coming from Koko. They have a guy down there in San Antonio who Harris may one day be alot like. Tony Parker is a lightning quick PG who is a 17 ppg 6+ asp guy. If I could think of someone that I could see Harris being like it would be Parker.

And I would be very happy if Harris develops into something close to Tony Parker.

The fact that we got the 5th pick (Harris) and Stackhouse for Jamison makes that a great trade. Stackhouse has been a solid 6th man just like Jamison and we got a future star PG as well.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

nutmeged3 said:


> does anybody think he has a slim chance for DPOY at some point?
> 
> first post hope i can help mavs board grow


Welcome to the Board. Keep posting.
I dont think he has a chance. But he is a very good defensive player. He was good on defense last night against J Will and Earl Watson. I like how he hustles for the ball. He still makes some mistake but he's a rookie. Thats excuseable. But everytime he gets on the court he gets better. He will cause many matchup problems as his career progresses and he could be an all star down the line.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

nutmeged3 said:


> does anybody think he has a slim chance for DPOY at some point?
> 
> first post hope i can help mavs board grow


Excellent! You decided to sign up!

Personally, I don't think many guards will win DPOtY in the near future but I could definately see him sharing All Defensive 1st team honours with Josh Howard!


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

I think Devin could be a similar player to Marbury, but have less offensive ability. Though he would be a better passer and defender. He better not be traded in the future, as he will be our PG of the future.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

aussiewill said:


> I think Devin could be a similar player to Marbury, but have less offensive ability. Though he would be a better passer and defender. He better not be traded in the future, as he will be our PG of the future.


Do you mean skillwise (20/8) or leadership wise (can't lead a team)


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Harris shows these occasionaly flashes of brilliance, his athleticism is so underrated. Hes quick as hell, and has great hops, can finish around the basket and is a decent passer. Hes really more of a score first guy though, hes still going to be a great player none the less.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I see the 15-18+ ppg and 6-8 apg, but I also see him averaging 5-6 rpg. His athleticism is under rated. He has great leaping ability and speed and I think he could be almost Jason Kidd like with his rebounding and scoring, and potentially with his passing.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Theo! said:


> Do you mean skillwise (20/8) or leadership wise (can't lead a team)


Skillwise, we don't need him to be our floor leader, I believe in the futuire that JHo will be our floor leader when Dirk gets over the hill.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I think if Devin stays with the Mavericks during his peak years, he will be averaging 16 ppg, 5 rpg, 8 apg. Those are very good numbers and I think similar to Nash' numbers while he was here. But, obviously Devin is way more athletic and a better defender while Nash is a better passer and shooter.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

SMDre said:


> I see the 15-18+ ppg and 6-8 apg, but I also see him averaging 5-6 rpg. His athleticism is under rated. He has great leaping ability and speed and I think he could be almost Jason Kidd like with his rebounding and scoring, and potentially with his passing.


I also forgot to add in 2+ spg. He will be a good defender, not sure if he will be a great one yet.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Like most have said, I see Harris as a second/third scoring option, capable of 16-17 points a game, about 7 assists, and being a very good defender for his position. I think he'll probably hover under the tier of the elite guards in the league throughout his career. 

But I don't think we ripped the Wizards. This is one of those deals where both teams benefit from it. If you look at it as raw "Wizards trade A, B, and C for A, B, C," then you could say we got the better of them. But you have to take into account the players traded as far as their place on the team trading them, etc. 

I'm going in circles to arrive to the point that we probably got more back, but the Wizards can still walk away from this deal with their heads up.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> It's still very early in his career, but from what you've seen thus far, what do you guys think his peak will be? I can see him as a 17-20 PPG scorer with 6-7 assists in his peak, with multiple All-Star apperances. I thought from day one Dallas ripped Washington off with this trade, getting a top 5 pick for a player that Dallas never really needed anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, what are your expectations/predictions for this guy in the future? I loved this guy in college and has impressed me in the NBA thus far, and I think he's a star in the making.


Besides Dwayne Wade he is the fastest player in the league with the ball. His upside is incredible, he can average 10 asts in this league with the right players around him. I think he can also average over 20 pts if he can be a consistent shooter. He's a definant all-star in the future baring injury and bad luck.


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

he's got great potential to be an elite PG. he just needs to develop his basketball IQ as much as possible


----------

